# Banking



## FTC (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi, can anyone recommend which might be the best bank to open an account with? 

We're in the process of buying a holiday home in Estepa. The agents recommended Unicaja and the Lawyer has recommended Banco Sabadell. 

Unicaja seem to have a branch in Estepa, Banco Sabadell have a couple of branches in Antequera.

We do want to be able to do online banking, but I imagine they all offer that facility nowadays.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

All are very much the same, pick the one nearest your front door.


----------



## FTC (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Hepa! 

Looking at their websites, Sabadell seems easier to understand that Unicaja, so that might swing it. 

I wasn't sure about bank charges though, and can't find clarification on that on any websites. Various websites talk about "beware of bank charges with Spanish banks".


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I would say that it doesn't have to be near by - these days they don't offer a personal service anyway.


Check out Sabadell Expansion account (it may work for you) as it gives FREE banking. Staff generally speak English - if you want to go in or 'phone them. Their on-line banking is in English and very easy to use.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Any bank is only as good as the staff at your local branch.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Sabadell is free, and the internet banking very good, but I was told the account has to have 700 euro or more paid into it each month else monthly charges kick in (which I think were 8 euro a month, but can't remember as the account will be receiving transfers of at least 700 a month anyway).


----------



## FTC (Sep 9, 2014)

Many thanks everyone, very grateful for all the advice. Looks like Banco Sabadell Key account is the one for us as there won't be regular payments in. Website looks very accessible too.


----------

